# An Easter ride to Bothwell Castle saved by CC (introducing Magnum PI)



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2013)

Soooo ... found this local ladies cycling group I'm all excited, a Sunday off, a first proper group ride at my level, none of this battling against a horde of mamils like in last year's Pedal for Scotland 
A first proper outing also for my Magnum PI, all kitted out in his new wheel and rear rack - more about him later 
10am at the meeting point, we start to gather in various states of semi cycling attire, who's got a helmet, who has not, who's got lycra on, who's wearing a myriad of layers, somebody forgot their gloves, I'm outing my first ever merino base top, the day is freezing in spite of the forecast 6 degrees for Glasgow.
A wee chat as it's only proper for a ladies meeting, we are almost dancing on the spot for the cold, considering a ride round the park to heat up. The organizer of the ride is not here yet!
I see a girl approaching, a vision of casual elegance with a dainty ladies bike ... just the look I'm hopelessly trying to achieve, keep failing miserably ... certainly a 20 kg bike called Magnum PI does not help pursuing my dreams 
But wait! Why is she pushing her bike?
"Sorry I'm late, girls, my chain split!"

Ok, here I shamelessly embark on a "No probs-can fix it - brought chain tool and quick link - cycle chat showed me how to- what do you mean what's a cycle chat? Look at the sticker on my helmet! 

The girls look puzzled at me donning the latex gloves: turned out what split apart was in fact a quick link already, fitted by a bike mechanic, apparently this kept coming apart.
I remembered the thread about quick links stretching sometimes, so I fitted the new one I had brought along. Well, it worked, that chain stayed put for the whole 29 miles ride.
Thank you CC 

We did well on that cycle path, most of us new to group riding: managed not to crash one into another, managed a chit chat up hill, we even didn't get lost.
No wild hounds attacked us, nobody fell in the river. But: a rude lycra clad roadie coming the opposite way shouted with disapproval "where's your helmet??"
Och, get a grip, man, on a traffic free path, average speed 8mph? He scowled at my "good morning" in spite of me wearing a helmet - may your shorts split at the seams, padding spilling out for seagulls to unravel while you frantic pedal trying to escape.

At the top of a steep-ish hill, turning round, we lost two of the party!
They are not emerging, tree male riders are, though.
"Looking for your pals, hen? They had a mechanical, spoke chain protector broke" one of them says.
Me to the leader "Will I go fix it?" Was going to break it off, as per CC advice.
The guy then says "I fixed it, broke it off, don't need it", rides off.
Me to the puzzled girls "No, you don't need it, but it's better to have it"
They look at me expectantly for a follow up, so I embark in a long back derailleur screws adjustment tirade that would have put Sheldon himself to sleep for half a century

From our destination, Bothwell Castle, you are only gonna get one picture, as I have not asked permission from the girls to plaster their faces on here. Just imagine some grinning, very pleased with themselves, slightly out of breath ladies heading for the powder room - yes, there was just the one.

Now, this castle ( had never been before) I was visualizing it like a tourist attraction, mini shopping village attached, at the very least a shop with espresso machine.
No, it was rather more Colosseum like, as in crumbling big masonry.
As we reached the top of the hill (well, it's a castle, needs to be on a steep hill) pushing our bikes through a grassy trail of muddy turf, the perfectly paved street leading to the front gates became visible to us 







The mechanicals of the day did not end with the broken spoke guard: on heading back, here she comes, the p..p..puncture fairy! 
Eight women giving battle, split leaver, stubborn inner (oh, should we deflate a bit more?), passer by shouts "Did youse call the AA??"
But I had the (portable, light weight) track pump, eh eh!
Several huffing and puffings later, I take the matter in my latex gloves-less hands (no time to be a girl now!) by sheer power of will the rebellious inner is put in its proper place, just before our socks started freezing.
The ride resumes: passer by, waving us by "Mechanicals solved ok?"
"Aye, nae bother" 

This tale would not be complete without an introduction to the steed that took me on this adventure, Magnum PI is his name 
I rescued Magnum from the bin men, changed his front wheel to alloy, spent about 20 quid in kitting him out.






Must go now: it's Easter Sunday, not had a bit of chocolate yet!


----------



## Brandane (31 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> a rude lycra clad roadie coming the opposite way shouted with disapproval "where's your helmet??"


I hope the miserable interfering tw*t got a double puncture later on. I know what my reply to him would have been; 2 words and the second word would have been "off".
Great report Pat, sounds like a good day out, and I hope you are enjoying a piece of well earned easter egg.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2013)

Brandane said:


> I hope the miserable interfering tw*t got a double puncture later on. I know what my reply to him would have been; 2 words and the second word would have been "off".
> Great report Pat, sounds like a good day out, and I hope you are enjoying a piece of well earned easter egg.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2013)

Excellent post! Heroically keeping Glasgow's womenfolk on the road!


----------



## Ladytrucker (31 Mar 2013)

Well done Pat, I loved it. I wish I had come along but I had family commitments today. I see i don't need to worry about any technical issues on our meet up if you have your bag of tricks with you, lol. 
Enjoy your chocolate and a rest.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2013)

Nice basket Pat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Nice basket Pat


Is that an ironic comment? Don't trust you when you're nice


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Is that an ironic comment? Don't trust you when you're nice


I'll leave that up to you 

I do like your ride write ups though, very funny and informative


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

Fab post, made me smile


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

Excellent post Pat. Made me chuckle. Seriously impressed with your mechanical skills.........I think you may become the clubs resident mechanic at this rate. They will be hoping you go along to all the rides.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Apr 2013)

Love the write up Pat 

It's amazing how much we learn just by reading CC regularly!


----------



## GlasgowFinn (1 Apr 2013)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2013)

How many new lady recruits to CC ? 

Great stuff, Pat - you've come a long way** since you started on CC !   


** in teknicle knowledge, as well as kms !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> How many new lady recruits to CC ?
> 
> Great stuff, Pat - you've come a long way** since you started on CC !
> 
> ...


I remember a time, not so long ago, when I did not know that inner tubes existed: thought it was the tyre one must inflate 
In my excuse  never had a bike as a kid


----------



## RWright (20 Apr 2013)

Sounds like a fun ride. I enjoyed reading and looking at the pictures.  I was a little late seeing it. I keep forgetting about this forum section since the name change.



Pat "5mph" said:


> But: a rude lycra clad roadie coming the opposite way shouted with disapproval "where's your helmet??"


 
I don't wear a helmet very often. Once in a while I will get this from someone on a bike or even in a car. I just try to reply to them in a responsible, mature, adult way by yelling back "WHERE'S YOUR MUZZLE?"


----------

